# What's your degree/what are you studying in college?



## GDT (Mar 31, 2015)

Searched with every keyword I could think of and didn't find anything like this. My curiosity burns.

Most coherent groups of people tend to have studied similar things. Radical feminists tend to have studied women's studies, Trekkies tend to be in the hard sciences, etc. The farm is one of the most diverse, interesting places I have ever been but we have all been united under one thing- laughing at cows. Which makes us a coherent group.

So tell me, what is your degree(s)/certificate(s) in, if any? What degree(s)/certificate(s) are you working on, if any? Both possibilities- a trend and no trend- have equally fascinating connotations.

I have a Certified Nursing Assistant certificate and am studying for my BSN/RN which is combination degree of Bachelor's in Science of Nursing and Registered Nurse certificate. 

Alright, have at it!


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a bachelor's in business.

I studied medical assisting and technical communications at community college and took classes in pharmacy tech - but never finished.

I'd like to go back for either computer science or Spanish, and I'm taking Spanish classes at a private language school now.


----------



## klystron (Mar 31, 2015)

I had an AS in applied sciences from a tech school by the time I was 18. (Basically electronics tech.) I now hold a BS in computer science with a focus in software engineering and an MS in computer science. I've completed all coursework for my PhD but haven't yet done the research needed to finish. Not sure I will at this point. It won't increase my pay in my field.


----------



## Watcher (Mar 31, 2015)

I was studying Network Administration. Now I'm in the middle of my work experience for it.

Prior to that I studied theater and literature


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a J.D.  And enormous debts and arrears.  

Kill me please.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Mar 31, 2015)

Second year BSN student. Working on getting a PCT job this summer to compliment my likely research position.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a Bachelor's in East Asian Studies with a Minor in History, and a Bachelor's in Arabic. I just got a 60-hour TESL certification, and at some point am going to start a 40-hour online class to get a 100 hour cert.


----------



## Sussuro (Mar 31, 2015)

Apparently my country is weird in this regard as the two are separate degrees, but my majors for my BA were Psychology and Latin, and my BA (Honours) was in Translation and Professional Writing. I am currently taking a break, but I will go on with my MA in Applied Language Studies (Translation) when I can.

I don't understand a lot of the abbreviations in the posts above


----------



## c-no (Mar 31, 2015)

Thought of majoring in CIS (Computer Information Systems. Guess I could be called CIS-Scum). At first I wanted to do business but I never really got into any of the classes for aside from econ 101 (which does help for at least covering a requirement in general education for an associates). I do want to get an emphasis in computer support with an Associates in CIS.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Mar 31, 2015)

c-no said:


> At first I wanted to do business but I never really got into any of the classes for aside from econ 101 (which does help for at least covering a requirement in general education for an associates). .



I know that feeling. Marketing courses were the only business classes I liked, so I guess I should have studied that.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 31, 2015)

I have an MD in brain surgery.  The school was not "accredited," per se, and the course work was done online but I still have the degree and I practiced on some animals so I feel pretty confident.  I will be operating on my first human patient next week in my home operating room.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Mar 31, 2015)

I used to major in Spanish. Now I'm majoring in Environmental Studies BS.


----------



## plautistic (Mar 31, 2015)

B.A. in French literature. Work as a programmer.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 31, 2015)

B.A. in Economics with a minor in Italian.

I'm considering grad school so I could get a certificate in translation, but I'm not sure what my master's would be.


----------



## Vitriol (Mar 31, 2015)

I have an llb with honours and an odd British qualification- an HND in social science majoring in politics.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 31, 2015)

Finance major. Thinking about working in banking at some point for a while.


----------



## FemaleGoodra (Mar 31, 2015)

B.S. in Genetics. I'm trying to go into Graduate School, though I'm also trying to get some experience in a laboratory job.


----------



## Lalala (Mar 31, 2015)

Currently finishing my third year for a B.A. Hons in Education studies, hoping to go for a PGCE course in primary education with a minor in music next


----------



## Pandas Galore (Mar 31, 2015)

Currently in freshman year for physics with a double minor in astronomy and math! I'm hoping to go to graduate school for education or, the pipe dream, do research with a focus in quantum or astrophysics.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Mar 31, 2015)

AA in Graphic Design. Prior to that I was a fine art photography major for a year before I transferred because I still want to love photography but also not want to make a martini with photo fixer and end it all. Took me two years after graduating to get a job in my actual field but I was employed all through college at least.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 1, 2015)

I think a lot of us have a wide variety of majors because lolcows appeal to us for a variety of reasons, mainly because we find lolcows similar to ourselves somehow. Aren't a lot of us on the Autism spectrum, or at least have some sort of mental disorder or quirk? And aren't a lot of us in our 20s-30s? Lolcows aren't the only people relying on their parents for financial support. Millenials do too. Though what keeps many of us from becoming lolcows ourselves is that we keep our weirdness and problems hidden away to a socially acceptable level.


----------



## Arkangel (Apr 1, 2015)

Back in community college I studied History for my Associates in Arts degree. I graduated with honors, but fell out of the school loop for a while and had a "What am I doing with my life?" crisis for a few years. Now I'm studying Computer Science for my Bachelors of Science at a university. Funnily enough, I started programming because people on this site inspired me to try it out, and I enjoyed it and was good at it.


----------



## AveraDiane (Apr 1, 2015)

I have a bachelor's degree with History as my major (and gender studies as my minor, but it's because I do like to see gender within historical context. I obviously disagreed with most of the crap spewed within my super liberal university).

I do think I should do grad school, but I rather pay off most of my current loans before I make a decision.


----------



## ASoulMan (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm working on an Associate's in Business Administration.

I'm also thinking about obtaining a Bachelor's but so far I'm clueless on what I want to do.


----------



## Overcast (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't really have any specific major I'm working towards unfortunately.

I plan on getting back on track when it comes to finishing my general educationhowever.


----------



## CrispyBacon (Apr 5, 2015)

I'll be graduating in December with a BS in Information Technology, and prior to switching majors I was studying Spanish.


----------



## Ferls (Apr 5, 2015)

Currently shooting for a BS in Computer Science. At this point though, whether I stick to it or not could go either way. I can probably do it, but that's what a lot of kids say when they start their CS major.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Apr 5, 2015)

Started with history and switched to CS literally the next semester but I'm thinking I'll change that to Network Security. I don't like math.


----------



## Night Terror (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm working towards a Film degree. I'm looking forward to spending the rest of my life in the gutter with a useless degree.


----------



## autism420 (Apr 5, 2015)

Enrolling soon to start my BS in information Technology.


----------



## Long Sun (Apr 5, 2015)

I have a BA in History and Poltical Science and JD


----------



## The Joker (Apr 5, 2015)

I wanted to join the Navy after high school but my mom begged me to go to community college. I fucked up majorly and gained a lot of weight.
Right now I'm working full time and training my body so I will be fit to be in the Navy in a couple of years then study in law enforcement.
Anyone else doing military stuff?


----------



## dabluearmedbandit (Apr 5, 2015)

Working on my BA's in History and Education, then I'm joining the Peace Corps for a few years as a teacher.


----------



## Glaive (Apr 5, 2015)

Graduating this summer with bachelors in Information Assurance & Security Engineering, built in CS minor.  Basically covers Network sec and general computer sec.  Hoping to join something within the public sector as I feel that would be a secure spot if I made it in and possibly more hands on.  Although I know for sure I'd prefer doing more risk assessment, policy writing, and general network security auditing than the really crunchy tech side.  I can program some but I hate it.



Alex Krycek said:


> Started with history and switched to CS literally the next semester but I'm thinking I'll change that to Network Security. I don't like math.



This is actually one of the main reasons I went towards security.  You certainly have to still be good with discrete mathematics, but you won't be using it nearly as much.  Those subnet tables won't solve themselves.  Plus with network sec you'll still likely get a foundation in some general IT and IS skills.


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 5, 2015)

Should have my history BA after this upcoming fall semester.

My long-term retirement plan involves lottery tickets.


----------



## nyess (Apr 5, 2015)

Arts.

The degree I'm studying for is arts.

Preferably studio arts.


----------



## Epithet (Apr 5, 2015)

Recent grad with a BS in Mechanical Engineering, currently working in aerospace.

In the few years I've been working the job, Im amazed at how intertwined competiters/suppliers are with each other, but even moreso on how little I've used the knowledge I've gained through college on the actual job. Though being "new", its understandable.


----------



## Cassowary (Apr 8, 2015)

Currently doing a BComm, and I'm most likely going to specialize in accounting. It's not exactly my first choice of career but one day I'll need a job that'll pay the bills


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Apr 8, 2015)

Currently studying for a double-major in Computer Science and Philosophy.  Believe it or not, there is actually a tiny bit of overlap in these seemingly disparate studies, mainly in logic classes.


----------



## Zeorus (Apr 9, 2015)

In my last semester of my B.A. in Music and American Studies with a minor in Religious Studies.  Applying for my M.M. in Musicology right now.


----------



## Zim (Apr 9, 2015)

The Joker said:


> I wanted to join the Navy after high school but my mom begged me to go to community college. I fucked up majorly and gained a lot of weight.
> Right now I'm working full time and training my body so I will be fit to be in the Navy in a couple of years then study in law enforcement.
> Anyone else doing military stuff?


I went into the army after high school because I was sick of school and was pretty sure a career in Walmart wasn't a good thing lol. It's very rewarding if you let it. You'll simultaneously meet the most awesome people you may ever know and people who you'll be amazed even have the ability to breath.


----------



## ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ Pander (Apr 9, 2015)

Currently halfway through my Aircraft Maintenance Engineer degree. To be perfectly honest I'm a little on edge right now since I think I fucked up one of my practical assignments and I might end up redoing one of my courses. 

Edit: turns out i'm barely passing practical now, yay me.


----------



## JU 199 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm halfway through BA photography. _It's my pathway to a future career in McDonalds... _


----------



## SU 390 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm currently a Lib Arts student(finishing up). I wanted to major in either Computer Engi, Psychology, Journalism/Creative Writing & Computer Info Systems back then. Now I'm considering a Trade. Either HVAC or Plumbing, may go back in the distant future for a Bachelor's in Electrical Engi, have to get better in Math first.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Apr 11, 2015)

Creative Writing. Might change it, though, since I haven't been making much progress with my own writing lately. Maybe something to do with computers would work better.


----------



## Cure Passion (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm a Graphic and Web Designer, and I have some interest in studying Communication Sciences and Web Programming in depth.


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 13, 2015)

Not in college yet (starting this fall!), but I plan to go in as an anthropology major.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 13, 2015)

The problem with my Environmental Studies major is that it's a very broad and complex major. It include almost all of the other hard sciences like biology, chemistry, geology, petrology,  sedimentology, hydrology, meteorology, climatology and it can even include soft sciences like sociology, psychology, anthropology, and archeology. I'm too interested in everything to narrow myself down. Send halp.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 23, 2015)

And now I know why they call it EnvironMENTAL Studies...it makes one mental! It's that time of the year for end-of-the-semester stress.


----------



## House Of Reeves (Apr 24, 2015)

Almost done with my Bachelor of Science degree in Multimedia Journalism. Hoping I can swing my dream job of being a critic.


----------



## UndeadSpergatory (Apr 24, 2015)

Working on my bachelor's in Geography and Geographic Information Systems, with a minor in Philosophy. My gen ed philosophy professor managed to suck me in for a minor.


----------



## Dalish (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a B.F.A. in Dramaturgy (LOL art schools don't real) and am finishing up a B.A. with a double Latin/History major with a Classics distinction. Looking at archival or library science for an masters.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a PhD in parapsychology and psychology


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a BS in Psychology, I didn't start out working on that major but I had a really hard time getting through college and basically just wanted to graduate with a general degree. It serves its purpose I suppose.
I'm sure I have similar reasons for liking Psychology, and liking lolcows. I spent a lot of time in college reading about Psychology online, arguably learned more that way than I did in my classes.


----------



## DuskEngine (Apr 25, 2015)

I have a BSc in Journalism. Realized in my final year that I wanted to go into public policy, international relations or political science, so I'm looking into getting some relevant reporting/research experience in those fields before I apply for my Masters.


----------



## John Titor (Apr 25, 2015)

Illustration/Graphic Design. For the past few years though, I've been getting cold feet like I should get a more practical degree but at the same time work on my portfolio since I stopped believing an art degree is a magic ticket to art related jobs. I find CS interesting but I'm not sure I have the talent. I also like Psychology but I'm not sure what I can do with that.

Mental note: Set time machine to 2002 and beat the shit out of past me for ever saying "when am I ever going to use math in the real world?"


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Apr 25, 2015)

John Titor said:


> Illustration/Graphic Design. For the past few years though, I've been getting cold feet like I should get a more practical degree but at the same time work on my portfolio since I stopped believing an art degree is a magic ticket to art related jobs. I find CS interesting but I'm not sure I have the talent. I also like Psychology but I'm not sure what I can do with that.
> 
> Mental note: Set time machine to 2002 and beat the shit out of past me for ever saying "when am I ever going to use math in the real world?"



I feel ya. I transferred from a great (expensive) fine art photography program to graphic design because I did like design and because I still wanted to love photography at the end of the day. Buuuut my parents were also separating and I was getting stalked by an abusive ex my first year of college so that also helped contribute to me coming home.
If you have a smashing portfolio and you live in an area where there's demand and you still feel a passion for it, think about sticking with it. But of course if it's causing you grief then don't listen to some schlub on the internet.

I worked retail and then corporate retail support through college and got a design job two years after graduating. My biggest barrier was the god-damned "entry level" bullshit which is a phenomenon not unique to any major. This is where portfolio and personality really propel you.


----------



## BatNapalm (Apr 25, 2015)

I have two degrees. A 4-year in professional/technical writing and a 2-year in electrical engineering technology.


----------



## lolwut (May 1, 2015)

A lotta smart motherfuckers on the Farms. A lotta _really_ smart motherfuckers on the Farms.

As of today I'm winding down my second-to-last semester at community college working on an associates in criminal justice and a certification in network security administration. I was originally just going for the CJ classes, but my computer forensics class awoke within me an interest in IT and (ethical) computer hacking.


----------



## kwyjibo (May 2, 2015)

I have my associates in communications. I didn't know what I wanted to do at 17 and the community college didn't offer much to choose from. Now, six years later, I'm finally finishing up my bachelor's in cybersecurity/information assurance with a minor in communications. Gotta make those electives and transfer credits count as much as I can. I'm hoping when I graduate next spring I can move to northern Virginia and get a guv'ment job.


----------



## Picklechu (May 2, 2015)

Graduated with my master's degree today. Now if only I could find a job...


----------



## Surtur (May 4, 2015)

BS in Psychology, probably going to go to Social Work if I decide to go for a Masters Degree.


----------



## Magpie (May 4, 2015)

Studying for a BA in Illustration. My plan for making a living is a 9-5 getup mixed with freelancing aka peddling porn to the furry masses. Unless something better comes down my path, in which case I'll be on that like white on rice.


----------



## gamer2014 (May 4, 2015)

Did BSc Computer Science at Anglia Ruskin Uni


----------



## Mourning Dove (May 4, 2015)

Environmental studies makes you realize that everything you enjoy is bad. Electricity powered by coal? Mountain-top removal in the Appalachians ruins the homes of the people that live there. That bacon you had for breakfast? Big pork industries pollute all the nearby waterways with dead pig pharmaceutical feces sludge. How about that palm oil in your margarine or body wash? In order to produce that palm oil, massive deforestation occurs in Indonesia to make room for palm plantations, displacing/killing orangutans in the process.

Moral of the story? Everything you enjoy is secretly horrible because big businesses ruin everything. And there's not much you can do except eat exclusively from the natural grocery store and participate in all the protests possible. Just like a dirty hippie.


----------



## AnOminous (May 4, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> Environmental studies makes you realize that everything you enjoy is bad. Electricity powered by coal? Mountain-top removal in the Appalachians ruins the homes of the people that live there. That bacon you had for breakfast? Big pork industries pollute all the nearby waterways with dead pig pharmaceutical feces sludge. How about that palm oil in your margarine or body wash? In order to produce that palm oil, massive deforestation occurs in Indonesia to make room for palm plantations, displacing/killing orangutans in the process.



Don't forget all the electronic devices we use to talk about how horrible everything else is.  Those consume our limited rare earth minerals, which will probably run out long before fossil fuels, and are extracted, like coltan, often by slavery, often of children, in shitholes like the Congo.

I like reminding SJWs from time to time that that narcissistic tweet just killed a child slave!  Congratulations.


----------



## Zeorus (May 28, 2015)

Just graduated with that BA, and just managed to squeak by the requirements of that second major.  I got into my preferred grad school but am going to defer a year so I can get my life together in a new city with a new spouse.


----------



## TremendousBoredom (May 28, 2015)

BA in Psychology, one course shy of a minor in Forensic Studies, and debating getting a Masters in Social Work since my job will pay for it.


----------



## DNJACK (May 29, 2015)

I have a degree in computer engineering, with a concentration in computer vision. I work in R&D for an industrial camera manufacturer, doing mostly embedded programming.


----------



## Arctic (Jun 2, 2015)

Currently studying bachelor in Artificial Intelligence. A lot of Computer Science people here btw.


----------



## DNJACK (Jun 2, 2015)

Arctic said:


> Currently studying bachelor in Artificial Intelligence. A lot of Computer Science people here btw.


SOmething like this? http://www.bachelorsportal.eu/studies/38362/artificial-intelligence.html#tab:contents

Not to be depressing, but it doesn't sound serious. (That university even list hacker as job prospect, it tells you how serious it is).


----------



## Arctic (Jun 2, 2015)

DNJACK said:


> SOmething like this? http://www.bachelorsportal.eu/studies/38362/artificial-intelligence.html#tab:contents
> 
> Not to be depressing, but it doesn't sound serious. (That university even list hacker as job prospect, it tells you how serious it is).


It's almost identical to computer science, save for a few subjects.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jun 4, 2015)

I now have a Bachelor's degree in Environmental Studies BS. Yaaay. Now to find a job in my field...


----------



## DNJACK (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm sure there's plenty of job for people skilled in environmental studies bullshit.


----------



## BentDuck (Jun 4, 2015)

Neuroscience major. I've got one more year left, but I might have to come back for 1 semester just to take 1 class which really sucks, I'm going to see if I can get it done over next summer. Anyways, I hope to go to graduate school or pharmacy school and get either a Ph.D or Pharm.D so I can one day do research.


----------



## YI 457 (Jun 5, 2015)

Journalism.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 6, 2015)

I just finished with community college (Took almost about 4 years. A bit too long imo but whatever) and going to be attending San Francisco State University in the fall. I'm a journalism major but all journalism majors have to take minors so I'm probably gonna end up taking History as a minor because A)I took a few history courses during CC and B)It's my favorite subject. It not officially my minor yet so I guess it becomes official during my orientation next month.


----------



## BentDuck (Jun 6, 2015)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> I just finished with community college (Took almost about 4 years. A bit too long imo but whatever) and going to be attending San Francisco State University in the fall. I'm a journalism major but all journalism majors have to take minors so I'm probably gonna end up taking History as a minor because A)I took a few history courses during CC and B)It's my favorite subject. It not officially my minor yet so I guess it because official during my orientation next month.


Don't feel bad, I've been working on my Bachelors since the Fall of '07. I took time off and transferred schools, but I hope to finally be done soon.

It doesn't matter how long it takes you to get your degree, as long as you get it. Good luck.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a Bachelor's and Master's in Criminal Justice.

Going to be going back for a one year Paralegal Continuing Education program.


----------



## PantsOfDesire (Jun 6, 2015)

Doing a degree in Psychology, with the Open University. Feel free to message me if anyone's interested and would have questions about using the OU.  I'm not going down the clinical path, as I don't want to get in to counselling. It's more about career advancement and a personal interest in understanding how people tick. It's also why I get a little annoyed at seeing how sociology and psychology so easily get co-opted by special snowflakes who have no idea how statistics or science work.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 6, 2015)

BentDuck said:


> Don't feel bad, I've been working on my Bachelors since the Fall of '07. I took time off and transferred schools, but I hope to finally be done soon.
> 
> It doesn't matter how long it takes you to get your degree, as long as you get it. Good luck.



Aw thanks. I initally planned it to be like 2-3 years but mental health issues and general laziness got in the way. If I was gonna defend myself, most of my CC stuff was done in the first 2 years but towards the end I got kinda lazy.

And good luck with your degree as well!


----------



## CrispyBacon (Jun 6, 2015)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> Aw thanks. I initally planned it to be like 2-3 years but mental health issues and general laziness got in the way. If I was gonna defend myself, most of my CC stuff was done in the first 2 years but towards the end I got kinda lazy.
> 
> And good luck with your degree as well!


Mental health issues are the reason I've been in college for going on 7 years now. I'm finally graduating in December, but shit happens to everyone. There's no reason to be ashamed of taking longer than what's considered "normal" or "average" to finish.


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Jun 6, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> Environmental studies makes you realize that everything you enjoy is bad. Electricity powered by coal? Mountain-top removal in the Appalachians ruins the homes of the people that live there. That bacon you had for breakfast? Big pork industries pollute all the nearby waterways with dead pig pharmaceutical feces sludge. How about that palm oil in your margarine or body wash? In order to produce that palm oil, massive deforestation occurs in Indonesia to make room for palm plantations, displacing/killing orangutans in the process.
> 
> Moral of the story? Everything you enjoy is secretly horrible because big businesses ruin everything. And there's not much you can do except eat exclusively from the natural grocery store and participate in all the protests possible. Just like a dirty hippie.


I know your post is a month old and I suck but did you have to take environmental business sustainability? It's a business admin class for my degree path (which is surprise, business admin) but reading your posts it makes me wonder if you've taken something similar to it. I know literally no one who's taken it and have been putting it off so I was hoping for some insight if you are anyone else has taken it. 

Also on topic I have four credits left for my liberal farts degree (AA) that I'll be transferring to satisfy my liberal studies requirement (I'm a junior in uni) but I'm 1) a slacker and 2) don't know what to take for those last few credits. I'm transferring my math credit from uni so I'll only have one credit left at community college (yeah three credit math, that should show you guys how good I am at adding and subtracting and those things) and what the fuck am I going to take that's one credit?
 Oh also I live in a different part of the country than my school so I can explore the great U.S. and get instate tuition, so I can't take a throwaway in person class. 
This summer I'm taking Linux and history of American cinema. Linux drives me nuts but it's doable, and I want to minor in CIS so it's probably a good thing to take. Cinema is fun.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jun 6, 2015)

BA in English Lit (inb4 Avenue Q song), one year into a MLIS graduate program.


----------



## BentDuck (Jun 6, 2015)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> Aw thanks. I initally planned it to be like 2-3 years but mental health issues and general laziness got in the way. If I was gonna defend myself, most of my CC stuff was done in the first 2 years but towards the end I got kinda lazy.
> 
> And good luck with your degree as well!


Thanks.

I know how you feel. I've had mental health issues I had to deal with myself. I was going alright initially, but having some social anxiety as well as getting hit hard with depression and lacking confidence in myself that I could pursue the career I was pursuing didn't help (I initially wanted to go to medical school).

What really fucked me over though was smoking synthetic weed, totally killed the little motivation I had left. After I quit that, I developed a drinking problem which put my schooling on hold again.

It sucks to go through crap, but I think in the end, going through adversity in a way helps us in the long run.


----------



## RP 520 (Jun 7, 2015)

About a year left in Fine Arts. Say what you want but I enjoy it. I tried a Bachelor of Arts in Environmental Science but math murdered me hard.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jun 7, 2015)

Bronchitis that Lingers said:


> I know your post is a month old and I suck but did you have to take environmental business sustainability? It's a business admin class for my degree path (which is surprise, business admin) but reading your posts it makes me wonder if you've taken something similar to it. I know literally no one who's taken it and have been putting it off so I was hoping for some insight if you are anyone else has taken it.



Hmm, I never took environmental business sustainability. The closest classes I took to those was Environmental Policy and Environmental Ethics. In the former, I often learned about how governmental bodies have trouble enacting meaningful policy to protect the environment and peoples' health because the big polluting businesses are far too rich to really penalize, and they lobby their way into politicians that support their polluting ways. The average voting citizen can't do much besides boycott those polluting company's products and take part in protests. Ugh.


----------



## Bronchitis that Lingers (Jun 7, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> Hmm, I never took environmental business sustainability. The closest classes I took to those was Environmental Policy and Environmental Ethics. In the former, I often learned about how governmental bodies have trouble enacting meaningful policy to protect the environment and peoples' health because the big polluting businesses are far too rich to really penalize, and they lobby their way into politicians that support their polluting ways. The average voting citizen can't do much besides boycott those polluting company's products and take part in protests. Ugh.


This is exactly why I don't read too much about large scale environmental policy, knowing all these things that I can never change brings my heart level down fast. It's such a noble cause but like you said, if you aren't part of a massive cooperation, there's not a lot we as average citizens can do. 
I still reserve the right to  loudly at people who leave their trash in the woods while picking up after them. Seriously, why can't people throw food in the trash? Did someone _really_ need to bring an entire bucket of KFC on a hike? 
/offtopicrant


----------



## RepQuest (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm three years into a BA in political science with a minor in history. I took a semester off of school after I had burnout at the end of my sophomore year, so I'll probably graduate a year after I was originally going to, even with all of the AP credit that I got in high school.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 8, 2015)

BA in History with a "theme" in Ethnomusicology.  My job is in no way related to my major.

Thinking about going back to grad school to get a MA in counseling because I've had a few friends ruin their lives because of booze, pills, heroin, etc.


----------



## Fallensaint (Jun 8, 2015)

Bachelors in accounting sciences and two post grads in accounting.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 15, 2015)

Associates - Business Administration
Bachelor of Business Administration - Major Accounting
MBA - Concentration HR Management
PhD - Technology Management
Working on Post-Doc in Information Systems


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 15, 2015)

I still gotta meet with an advisor when I start college again really soon to finalize the major change, but I am switching to a BBA in Management Information Systems (also called CIS at my school) from Finance. I've already registered for a bunch of MIS courses this semester, including a couple of ones I'm doing online.

I might pick up some additional accounting classes post graduation depending on how everything goes as I still really like to have both skills in handy. I kinda always wanted to go in this direction but I didn't know that much about the major until other people started telling me about it over the summer. I looked into it more and was convinced that I'd get a lot out of studying it in addition to picking up some certifications before getting out. I also recall doing pretty well in the introductory class I took on the subject and even better than I did in either accounting class I took.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 16, 2015)

MIS is pretty hot. It isn't all programming or anything like that. It is like a fusion of quantitative business analysis, organizational development and systems engineering. Interesting stuff. Somewhat challenging, however I don't see how these guys here are doing Computer Science. More power to them, but it hurts my brain.

I highly suggest taking a class or two in Business Intelligence. The school I teach at, their IS department is making a program for it. BI is pretty hot right now.


----------



## TheLateGreatBate (Aug 16, 2015)

Taking a BA in Illustration & Animation, as well as a short course in Mandarin Chinese.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 16, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> MIS is pretty hot. It isn't all programming or anything like that. It is like a fusion of quantitative business analysis, organizational development and systems engineering. Interesting stuff. Somewhat challenging, however I don't see how these guys here are doing Computer Science. More power to them, but it hurts my brain.
> 
> I highly suggest taking a class or two in Business Intelligence. The school I teach at, their IS department is making a program for it. BI is pretty hot right now.


What I really like about the program here is that if I were to get some kind of internship, I could sign up for this class they offer there with permission and get college credit for doing that. That's why I've been looking for some right now in advance to see what's out there and I've already found several that I could apply for. The program is also pretty well ranked too so I hope I'm getting what I paid for.

I had some experience working with Python because I did take a different programming class that's not part of my program on it. I'm going to have to take another programming class but this one is gonna be directly tied with the major and it's probably gonna be something like Java, so hopefully with that, and doing some practice on my own, it might prove to be beneficial in my case.

I took that course when I had still been sort of disillusioned with what I wanted to do and I was exploring different possibilities like electrical engineering, computer science and eventually accounting. I don't know if my school has that BI class, but I did sign up for an Information Security course they have and the description of it sounded pretty interesting to me.


----------



## Innocuous (Aug 16, 2015)

Law.


----------



## VLAD (Aug 16, 2015)

My first attempt failed gloriously. I majored in Ancient Greek without really acknowledging that it made me want to kill myself.

Just wrapped up my BA in Creative Writing and have a job in my field with prospects for advancement and plenty of room to grow. Feels good, man. 

Might apply to an MFA program down the line if I'm feeling adventurous or suicidal enough.


----------



## fuzzypickles (Aug 16, 2015)

I got an A.A. in Business Administration back in May, and I'm currently working on getting a B.S. in Accounting. I'm thinking of pursuing a CPA after I get the accounting degree and start a career somewhere.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Aug 16, 2015)

MA in Political Science and History


----------



## Sable (Aug 16, 2015)

I wasn't focused enough for a degree.

I have an HND in Business Management.

That's like, an eighth of a degree, if you squint it whilst drunk.

P.S Kiwis seem to be pretty well educated. Collectively there's a lot of different things here. Cool.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 16, 2015)

dollarhuviya said:


> What I really like about the program here is that if I were to get some kind of internship, I could sign up for this class they offer there with permission and get college credit for doing that. That's why I've been looking for some right now in advance to see what's out there and I've already found several that I could apply for. The program is also pretty well ranked too so I hope I'm getting what I paid for.
> 
> I had some experience working with Python because I did take a different programming class that's not part of my program on it. I'm going to have to take another programming class but this one is gonna be directly tied with the major and it's probably gonna be something like Java, so hopefully with that, and doing some practice on my own, it might prove to be beneficial in my case.
> 
> I took that course when I had still been sort of disillusioned with what I wanted to do and I was exploring different possibilities like electrical engineering, computer science and eventually accounting. I don't know if my school has that BI class, but I did sign up for an Information Security course they have and the description of it sounded pretty interesting to me.


I saw someone here is getting a degree in Information Assurance. Information Security and Information Assurance i quite bi-modal in terms of career potential. If someone wants to make good money in it, they certainly can, however it is possible that if you get hooked up with the wrong company you will get stuck at the help desk forever. Making $12/hour sucks when you see friends making $60k/year in their first year out. Having a background in programming is good ESPECIALLY if you consult. That can give you a distinct advantage with small firms because you can provide more full-service solutions. Smart man.


----------



## CornetteFace (Aug 16, 2015)

Bachelors in communication and media sciences.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 16, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> I saw someone here is getting a degree in Information Assurance. Information Security and Information Assurance i quite bi-modal in terms of career potential. If someone wants to make good money in it, they certainly can, however it is possible that if you get hooked up with the wrong company you will get stuck at the help desk forever. Making $12/hour sucks when you see friends making $60k/year in their first year out. Having a background in programming is good ESPECIALLY if you consult. That can give you a distinct advantage with small firms because you can provide more full-service solutions. Smart man.


Thanks. That is why I'm doing all the research I can now before getting out and figuring out what companies and certifications I should go for in advance, preferably before next summer. I'm aware that I gotta do a lot of my own legwork to get into a position that I want and not just let whatever degree I get carry me through.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 16, 2015)

That's smart. Not all certs are created equal. Some hold more water than others. The CPA clearly holds the most weight of all certs that someone with a bachelors in business can have, however in the area of information, there are a number of valuable ones. Just a suggestion, stay away from certs that are meaningless. You may feel the need to "pad" the resume with them, but hiring managers typically are only interested in what you are capable of related to what they need and if you have a bunch of certs from like the ATMAE, they won't value it at all. Even the ones who are clueless on what the ATMAE is, they won't care about any of those. A lot of certs in IS require years of experience (2-5). Generally, in most administrative and service positions in organizations, 2-5 years is what it takes before you are recognized as being a professional. Try leading as many projects as you can, too. The PMP can really support your resume and it can be a gateway to entrepreneurship. Firms will bring in freelance PMPs. Branching off and working on your own is a great, great goal to have. Letting some firm be your pimp isn't to the benefit of anyone nowadays. Sorry for rambling on.

Now on your resume, you could put under "services" that you vanquished Shaner and ADF from the internet. If the guy doing the interview offers you the secret Kiwi handshake, then you will have yourself a new gig.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 16, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> That's smart. Not all certs are created equal. Some hold more water than others. The CPA clearly holds the most weight of all certs that someone with a bachelors in business can have, however in the area of information, there are a number of valuable ones. Just a suggestion, stay away from certs that are meaningless. You may feel the need to "pad" the resume with them, but hiring managers typically are only interested in what you are capable of related to what they need and if you have a bunch of certs from like the ATMAE, they won't value it at all. Even the ones who are clueless on what the ATMAE is, they won't care about any of those. A lot of certs in IS require years of experience (2-5). Generally, in most administrative and service positions in organizations, 2-5 years is what it takes before you are recognized as being a professional. Try leading as many projects as you can, too. The PMP can really support your resume and it can be a gateway to entrepreneurship. Firms will bring in freelance PMPs. Branching off and working on your own is a great, great goal to have. Letting some firm be your pimp isn't to the benefit of anyone nowadays. Sorry for rambling on.
> 
> Now on your resume, you could put under "services" that you vanquished Shaner and ADF from the internet. If the guy doing the interview offers you the secret Kiwi handshake, then you will have yourself a new gig.


I was thinking picking up one of those Cisco certifications. I've heard a lot of good things about having one of those, but as you said, there are a lot of different ones out there and I need to narrow it down to the ones I will actually need and have use for.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 16, 2015)

The CCNA and all that is a good start from what I have seen. It can be an effective route into the profession. I believe you can even get it without the degree. If so, you may be able to do it while earning your degree and start making money now. The internship you do can be very valuable in understanding if this is what you want to do, though. The most important thing is that you do not do something you hate, even if the money is good. A skilled person with an intrinsic desire to do certain things with their life will be successful in most instances. You're young and have time to figure it out. Don't get chained to a desk and hate your job. No one should ever live that life.


----------



## Abethedemon (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm starting college really soon. I already went up to the town today. If you didn't see before, I'll be studying anthropology.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 16, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> The CCNA and all that is a good start from what I have seen. It can be an effective route into the profession. I believe you can even get it without the degree. If so, you may be able to do it while earning your degree and start making money now. The internship you do can be very valuable in understanding if this is what you want to do, though. The most important thing is that you do not do something you hate, even if the money is good. A skilled person with an intrinsic desire to do certain things with their life will be successful in most instances. You're young and have time to figure it out. Don't get chained to a desk and hate your job. No one should ever live that life.


I don't really care so much about making six figures and all of that. I just need enough to put food on the table and to take care of other expenses, especially the student loans and then I can really explore other options with my life and other things I'm interested in.

Right now, I think I wouldn't mind working in that field but I will also try to find something that I won't regret going to work for. It's kind of why I backed out of doing finance in the end. I was just so disgusted by what actual professors have told me about their experience working in the industry and how it would have gone against my moral compass and ethical standards.  I just would never be able to do that nor do I feel that I'd be able to provide the most value for others seeing as how there are many problems that industry as a whole faces, no matter how much they earn.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 16, 2015)

Auditing is fun because it gets you out in the field, but going some place new to audit receipts for a boatload of transactions. Bookkeeping is boring. Tax is lame. Cost accounting can be tedious as fuck, but most accounting is. Ethical concerns are an issue, but not as common as they may have led you to believe. Especially nowadays. Since the mid-2000s they're scared, but the headaches are constant and real. You did right pulling out of finance if you do not plan on grad school. Accounting and finance looks good on the resume, but you also need the cornerstone of what you plan to do. I sure hope you enjoy the internship. What region of the US are you from? I might have a suggestion for a good internship that pays for a company that has lots of different directions to go into.


----------



## Zeorus (Aug 17, 2015)

Update - I start my MM in musicology next week!


----------



## Cuddlefish (Aug 17, 2015)

About to start my second year of my history major. I'm thinking about changing to classics. My uni uprisingly has a pretty good co-op program for people looking into the archaeology field

I might also minor in creative writing.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Aug 17, 2015)

All of my acquaintances assume I'm going back to college in the fall because I look so youthful. But the joke's on them! I graduated (finally!) this May! 

About time too. Screw the textbook companies for having ripped me off for so long. Freshman (and everyone else), don't make the same mistake I did. Do whatever you can to save money on textbooks. Buy used, rental, ebook versions if you can. Share books with roommates/classmates/friends. Find free/pirated copies online? (avoid the viruses/scammers though) Buying new books is for money pits, a last resort for scientific lab workbooks, for instance.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 17, 2015)

I've honestly considered trying to become a cop for a while now. I have a great deal of respect for the police and law enforcement officials and it seems like it would be really interested. But at the same time I'm not really a people person and I can't really go into a situation and calm it down. It probably wouldn't be the right job for me, but I can still watch Cops and think about what it would be like to go around busting weirdos


----------



## Zeorus (Aug 17, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> It probably wouldn't be the right job for me, but I can still watch Cops and think about what it would be like to go around busting weirdos



> posts on Kiwi Farms
> considers career in "busting weirdos"


----------



## CrispyBacon (Aug 17, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> All of my acquaintances assume I'm going back to college in the fall because I look so youthful. But the joke's on them! I graduated (finally!) this May!
> 
> About time too. Screw the textbook companies for having ripped me off for so long. Freshman (and everyone else), don't make the same mistake I did. Do whatever you can to save money on textbooks. Buy used, rental, ebook versions if you can. Share books with roommates/classmates/friends. Find free/pirated copies online? (avoid the viruses/scammers though) Buying new books is for money pits, a last resort for scientific lab workbooks, for instance.


My favorite site to use for textbooks when I absolutely have to buy them is BigWords. It finds all the best deals on your textbooks for you. I find pirated copies of everything that I can, and then go to BigWords for anything else.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 17, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> All of my acquaintances assume I'm going back to college in the fall because I look so youthful. But the joke's on them! I graduated (finally!) this May!
> 
> About time too. Screw the textbook companies for having ripped me off for so long. Freshman (and everyone else), don't make the same mistake I did. Do whatever you can to save money on textbooks. Buy used, rental, ebook versions if you can. Share books with roommates/classmates/friends. Find free/pirated copies online? (avoid the viruses/scammers though) Buying new books is for money pits, a last resort for scientific lab workbooks, for instance.


One thing I want to add is that the school bookstore usually jacks up the prices of these textbooks to sometimes hundreds of dollars so they can gouge the students for more money. I recently found a site called ValoreBooks and I found some of my textbooks even cheaper than what Amazon offers for them as rentals. Unless you absolutely cannot find a textbook anywhere else, never bother with your college bookstore.


----------



## Jason Puncheon (Aug 17, 2015)

Got me a BSc in Psychology. Currently trying to cobble together enough money to try and go for a Masters degree in Forensic Psychology.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm currently working on a BS in Hospitality (Hotel/Restaurant) Management.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 19, 2015)

I have about half a BA in psychology. Seriously considering changing it to history when I go back. I've become very interested in ww2, and would like to study it in depth.


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 19, 2015)

A BSc in Biochemistry.


----------



## DNJACK (Aug 19, 2015)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I have about half a BA in psychology. Seriously considering changing it to history when I go back. I've become very interested in ww2, and would like to study it in depth.


War are the most controversials subjects of all, and they happen at times were propaganda machines run at their maximum. Getting correct infos, especially on a war as recent as WW2, is no trivial business. At least the soviet archive has proven to be quite reliable.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Aug 19, 2015)

Going to apply to some engineering courses(aerospace or naval)for the federal university (its free).
Although my dream would pass the test for the Brazilian army academy,although I think I will fail the physical evaluation.
Going to enlist for year then trying again if that happens,or I don't get approved in the university test.


----------



## holy buttocks (Aug 21, 2015)

Working on a degree in French translation. After that, computer science


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm going back to community college for management information systems.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 22, 2015)

Grand Number of Pounds said:


> I'm going back to community college for management information systems.


I forget, but do you have a certificate in pharm tech too?


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 22, 2015)

Grand Number of Pounds said:


> I'm going back to community college for management information systems.


If you can and if you have enough time, you could also get some kind of certification that could help boost your resume, like Network Plus or one of the Cisco certs in addition to getting the degree. That's what I'm doing right now and hope to pass the one I'm taking next month. There are lots of good resources out there that make studying for this stuff a lot easier and convenient if you're trying to do it on your own.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Aug 22, 2015)

Holdek said:


> I forget, but do you have a certificate in pharm tech too?



I took some classes but was never certified in it. I would need to pass the CPHT exam to practice as a pharmacy technician.



dollarhuviya said:


> If you can and if you have enough time, you could also get some kind of certification that could help boost your resume, like Network Plus or one of the Cisco certs in addition to getting the degree. That's what I'm doing right now and hope to pass the one I'm taking next month. There are lots of good resources out there that make studying for this stuff a lot easier and convenient if you're trying to do it on your own.



Thanks for the advice.

I'm taking online, part-time classes and I also hope to get a part-time job.

May course load right now is a Visual Basic .NET programming class that all such computer science majors must take, and a math for technology course because it's been a long time since I've taken math.

I'll definitely look into getting professional certifications when the time comes, but right now I'm just starting out.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Aug 22, 2015)

Computer science! It's done very well for me as a career starter (and all the degree really does is get you the first job).


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 22, 2015)

I study linguistics and teaching of English and German languages.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm now studying how to get a first entry-level job with my Environmental Studies BS degree. In the future I would like to get some sort of Master's degree, as well as a Spanish minor. And I want to study more Arabic, even though the Arabic-speaking countries are getting pretty scary right now...


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm a nursing major, I'm going for a BSN.


----------



## 女鬼 (Oct 1, 2015)

There's a lot of veriety in majors and interests! Looks like we're a pretty diverse bunch. 

As for me, I have a Bachelor+Master's degree (well the French equivalent thereof) in Public Law.
Currently applying at doctoral school so I can start a PhD in constitutional law with a focus on constitutional history, specifically the Revolutionary and  Napoleonic period. 

My ultimate goal is to become a university prof+researcher, but that usually takes an average of ten years post doctorate to achieve


----------



## Madolche (Oct 1, 2015)

Got my BA in Anthropology with a minor in Biology. I work at a salon now lol.

I enjoyed my classes but I do regret my major.  Figured out too late that I would have loved doing media/communications.


----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Oct 1, 2015)

Biology with a concentration in pre-medicine because I hate myself.


----------



## Evilboshe (Oct 2, 2015)

Already have an Associate's of Specialized Technology (AST) in Veterinary Assisting that I've never used.  Currently working on my AS in Social and Behavioral Sciences.  When I go for my Bachelor's (hopefully next fall), I want to study either Social Psychology or French.  Whichever one I choose I will most likely go for my Doctorate in, since I'm interested in a career in academia.


----------



## Silver (Oct 2, 2015)

music yo. Plan is to go to grad school and eventually get a Masters and Ph.D. in music theory and teach it at a collegiate level.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Oct 2, 2015)

Bachellor in (Civil) Engineering


----------



## Sigyn (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm an art major, so I'm basically dooming myself to a life of poverty and reenacting RENT, only with less faggotry.


----------



## BentDuck (Oct 3, 2015)

CWCissey said:


> A BSc in Biochemistry.


Kudos to you. I'm taking Biochem right now and it's destroying me 

I think part of the problem though is that I ended up taking the Biochemsitry the Chemistry majors take, instead of the health science majors (Neuroscience major), and it's been like a 4 year gap since my gen chem and organic chem classes (I took them at another university and took time off from school).


----------



## CWCissey (Oct 3, 2015)

BentDuck said:


> Kudos to you. I'm taking Biochem right now and it's destroying me
> 
> I think part of the problem though is that I ended up taking the Biochemsitry the Chemistry majors take, instead of the health science majors (Neuroscience major), and it's been like a 4 year gap since my gen chem and organic chem classes (I took them at another university and took time off from school).



Yeah I took the more chemistry focused one too, though I hear the pharmacological course is even harder.


----------



## Emo Supremo (Oct 3, 2015)

currently working on a major in biology and a minor in spanish at a local college, and the place im going to is offering pre-vet, so im hammering away at that too. all the chemistry credits are a pain in the ass, but heres to me working my way up to go to a place with a full-fledged vet programme and then dedicating my fucking life to it (not that i mind).


----------



## DoshesToDoshes (Oct 3, 2015)

Finance.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Oct 3, 2015)

Library and Information science.


----------



## BentDuck (Oct 3, 2015)

CWCissey said:


> Yeah I took the more chemistry focused one too, though I hear the pharmacological course is even harder.


I just hope it works out. I'm not giving up, I'm just going to have to bust my ass way more than I'm used to.

It sucks, but the way I look at it, it's going to help me out more in the future. I plan to go to pharmacy school and go into neuro research. The pharmacy program at CU-Denver requires me to take this biochemistry course anyways. We go really in depth into the course. My professor is a structural biochemist so she looks at it from that kind of perspective, which I feel will be useful in research endeavors.

Well, good luck to you as well.


----------



## Lovekindler (Oct 3, 2015)

hurr powerlevel

I'm trying to get a culinary degree


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Oct 3, 2015)

When I was still taking classes, my major was in communication. I felt it would better myself as a social person and help my poor communication skills. I also wanted to try seeking jobs where I worked with people. I didn't get a degree, and things didn't work out how I originally wanted it to, but I'm incredibly happy with how things turned out for me any way.


----------



## Plague (Oct 3, 2015)

Currently in the process of getting my Associates in Social work and Early childhood. I wanted to rush and take classes all year since my school doesn't allow us to "course overload" ourselves but in NY state you have to be 21 to even consider being licenced so I have a little time to slack. I'm not looking forward to all the field work with older adults and adolescents but hopefully the experience will make me appreciate it more from a different perspective


----------



## Kusottare (Oct 4, 2015)

Video Game Development/Media and Computer Science because I have no future or aspirations


----------



## SP 199 (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm an electrician so through my years on a construction site I have a masters in listening to bullshit


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 5, 2015)

Comm. Will probably go on to get my masters and doctorates at some point as I need it to keep advancing in my career.


----------



## Kitlen (Oct 5, 2015)

I have an Bachelor's in English. Kill me, please.

I'm either going to go get a TESOL certificate, get a teaching certificate or just go back and go into physics. Problem is, I'm poor and already 30k in debt.


----------



## Vauxhall13 (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm taking night classes for Network Security and Forensics.


----------



## Plague (Oct 5, 2015)

Kitlen said:


> I have an Bachelor's in English. Kill me, please.
> 
> I'm either going to go get a TESOL certificate, get a teaching certificate or just go back and go into physics. Problem is, I'm poor and already 30k in debt.


30K? That sucks. I've always wondered what I was missing in deciding on community college instead of university and it seems nothing much besides debt. A close friend of mine was complaining about not being able to pay for next semester and here I am with fall and spring paid in full.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 5, 2015)

Working on a Bachelor's in English with minors in Chinese Language Study and Media Communications because _someone_ has to make the Philosophy majors feel better about themselves.


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Oct 6, 2015)

Len Kagamoney said:


> I'm a nursing major, I'm going for a BSN.


I'm going to add onto this by saying I'm hoping to be a psychiatric nurse.  A lot of psych nurses can be really nasty to their patients and I really want to be someone who can make an impact on my patients and truly care for them.  I understand some patients truly have issues, but that comes with the job.  You have to be understanding and put up with terrible behavior sometimes.  Not every day is like working with neonates.


----------



## Overchek (Oct 6, 2015)

I coulda been a Nuclear Engineer...

...but I got Computer Graphics Technology instead.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Oct 7, 2015)

Len Kagamoney said:


> I'm going to add onto this by saying I'm hoping to be a psychiatric nurse.  A lot of psych nurses can be really nasty to their patients and I really want to be someone who can make an impact on my patients and truly care for them.  I understand some patients truly have issues, but that comes with the job.  You have to be understanding and put up with terrible behavior sometimes.  Not every day is like working with neonates.


You do your psych rotations yet?


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Oct 7, 2015)

Jackass RN said:


> You do your psych rotations yet?


Not yet, at my university we do those senior year
I'm only a sophomore


----------



## AnimuGinger (Oct 7, 2015)

Len Kagamoney said:


> Not yet, at my university we do those senior year
> I'm only a sophomore


I have mine next semester, along with OB/GYN. All I was told about it so far was "You do a lot of talking." and "Show no weakness."


----------



## Len Kagamoney (Oct 7, 2015)

Jackass RN said:


> I have mine next semester, along with OB/GYN. All I was told about it so far was "You do a lot of talking." and "Show no weakness."


Oh I read that wrong
I hear people complain about how tiring clinicals are, but I'm really excited!
next semester or the semester after I start rotations (I'm a tad behind because they changed the requirements this year)
But senior year is when we do psych rotations at my university so I thought that's what you meant


----------



## lurk_moar (Aug 2, 2021)

Medical Laboratory Science (MLS). I am now a senior in college. I have my associate's degree in Medical Laboratory Technician and am a practicing MLT now.  

Be careful because you cannot readily immigrate to another country unless you are certified in histology or cytology.


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

My degree is Computer Science.
I am studying for a Bachelor's of Science in Computer Science.


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 14, 2021)

My degree was General studies and I took a microcomputer applications class. I can legally make a PowerPoint of how you’re all the Big Gay.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Nov 14, 2021)

I have a B.A. in political science. Believe it or not, I actually managed to find work with that degree that was relevant to it. Still, in retrospect, I would have like to not gone to college at all, but that's another story for another time.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Nov 14, 2021)

Bachelors of Science in Biology.
Masters of Science in Environmental Management.

Its an underpaid and overly competitive field. Would not recommend unless you are an overly passionate eco-autist. My only saving grace is that I got through both undergrad and masters sans student debt.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Nov 14, 2021)

Well, after necroing this thread, I'll add my degree. 

I'm majoring in history, not sure what I'll do in regards to a minor.


----------

